# Fried Onion Strips for Burgers



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 20, 2012)

I ate at a Red Robbin restaurant last time I visited Sprout, or maybe it was the time before.  Anyways, I was looking forward to a burger that was better than any available in my home town.  They had a good reputation.  Sadly, the burgers were terrible.  We sent them back for replacements, cooked properly.  Both times, the burgers were badly overcooked, dry as cardboard, and almost inedible; and I had ordered mine to be cooked medium rare.  Needless to say, I won't be going back there again.

Last night, I made an attempt to recreate the toppings that were supposed to be on the Red Robbin burger that we had ordered.  One of those toppings was crispy fried onions.  My attempt was an unqualified success (believe me, not all of my experiments come out so well.  Every once in a while...).

The fried onion came out so light and crispy, and full of great onion flavor.  I was very happy with the results.  Here's how I made them.

Ingredients:
1 medium sized yellow onion
1/2 cup all purpose flour
1/2 cup cornstarch
2 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
3 tbs. high quality instant potato pearls (the brand we get has no fillers, just potato, salt, and milk)
1 large egg
1 cup water
2 inches cooking oil

Get the oil heating in a heavy pan, over medium heat.

Skin and juliene the onion from stem to bud, to make onion "sticks".
Place the potato pearls into your blender and turn it into fine powder.  Whisk it together with the other dry ingredients.  Add the water and egg, and whisk into a lump-free batter.  Add the juliened onion.

Use a fork to transfer the onions from the batter to the hot oil.  Fry until medium brown.  Transfer to a paper towel covered plate.  Serve on top of your burger with whatever other toppings you want.

These fried onions are also great when eaten on their own, with a bit of ketchup, or mixed into a salad.  I imagine you could use them in a (gasp!  he's not going to say it, no, don't do it!) green bean casserole.

The addition of the potato starch makes the coating very light and crisp, but a soft crisp.  Try this recipe.  You will like it.  

I'm thinking that this would be phenomenal for a fish batter.  It's almost a tempura, but lighter.  

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## chopper (Dec 20, 2012)

I actually like one of the chicken wraps at Red Robin, but have not tried their burgers. I do like the onion straws, so I am glad that you did the experimentation for us. It sounds good to me. Thanks.


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for that recipe.  I've tried to make them with zero success.  Now I need to go make some right away  LOL


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 23, 2012)

Lovely sounding recipe, thanks


----------



## Addie (Dec 24, 2012)

I have noticed that a lot of the recipes for making a successful batter for deep frying have included cornstarch. A new one for me. Will have to keep that in mind.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe Chief.  I'm sorry you had a bad experience at Red Robin.  We have one just around the corner from us and enjoy their burgers.  The restaurant is a bit loud so we don't eat there often but when we do, the burgers are great.  You must have gotten a bad cook.  If you are traveling and see a different one, try it again.  Of course, I wouldn't go back to the same one but you might have better luck at a different location.


----------



## Soma (Dec 25, 2012)

This looks good, Chief, thank you! I will try it soon.

but: and now I am in a quandary. I went to copy and save this recipe elsewhere in my computer, came back, and found a recipe on how to cook the perfect turkey. Was it on your blog? Yes, I think I remember it was.....and I have a question. 
Do you cover the turkey which is now in roast pan for its long, 13-mins per pound stay? or do you leave it naked, uncovered?

I read your instructions aloud, my hubby was interested to hear (faith and begorrah, this is a first, as he usually runs away from cooking....).

I re-read it to myself, and can't see whether you mentioned a lid over the turkey. I am assuming no lid. Am I right?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 25, 2012)

Soma said:


> This looks good, Chief, thank you! I will try it soon.
> 
> but: and now I am in a quandary. I went to copy and save this recipe elsewhere in my computer, came back, and found a recipe on how to cook the perfect turkey. Was it on your blog? Yes, I think I remember it was.....and I have a question.
> Do you cover the turkey which is now in roast pan for its long, 13-mins per pound stay? or do you leave it naked, uncovered?
> ...



Don't cover the turkey, not with foil, a lid, or anything.  Let that heat do its magic and crisp, and color the skin.  It will be perfect.  I

I hope I'm not too late.  Enjoy your turkey.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## DMerry (Dec 26, 2012)

Chief Longwind of the North, you can go to this website:  Contact Us | RedRobin.com and let the corporate office know about your experience at that Red Robin.  It's not like tattling, it's like letting the business know they have a problem.  I've never had a problem at a Red Robin and I've been to several.

On the other hand, it might not be the Red Robin that has the problem but the area of the country in which it is located.  There are places where the only way to cook meat is really well done!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 26, 2012)

DMerry said:


> Chief Longwind of the North, you can go to this website:  Contact Us | RedRobin.com and let the corporate office know about your experience at that Red Robin.  It's not like tattling, it's like letting the business know they have a problem.  I've never had a problem at a Red Robin and I've been to several.
> 
> On the other hand, it might not be the Red Robin that has the problem but the area of the country in which it is located.  There are places where the only way to cook meat is really well done!



 I can cook a burger to well-done state, and still have it tender and juicy.  These burgers were badly overcooked, and dry, hard things that you had to choke down.  I can understand getting a bit behind on a busy night and accidently over-coking a burger.  But if it were me, and the order was sent back, I would not make the same mistake a 2nd time.  I would make sure that the burgers were cooked correctly. I take pride in whatever job I'm doing, and try to do it to the best of my ability.

I may not be able to cook a Christmas feast for 500 people, like my son and his two co-workers had to do, but I can sure make burgers as a line cook, and much more.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## no mayonnaise (Dec 26, 2012)

Sounds delicious Chief.  Gotta say when I'm putting fried onions on a burger I'm usually lazy and I just reach for the pre-made ones in a bag.


----------

